# Cold brew



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi,

Interested in doing some of this.... mainly so I can have tidy tasting coffee at work and also so that I have some available more conveniently for espresso martinis.

Where can I read up on good techniques to use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How are you going to heat the coffee at work?

If you make a concentrate, it's likely to taste a bit odd (like wood), rather than tidy.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Microwave? Drink it cold?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rodduz said:


> Microwave? Drink it cold?


 Cool, OK so why do you need to make it with cold water? Rather than make it with hot water, let it cool then microwave to reheat?

Making good tasting, cold brewed coffee takes me 2-3 days. Which is fine but to do it regularly means having multiple brews on the go at the same time.

How about make a hot French press normally before you go to bed, discard the surface oils & crud (about 50-70g should do), then decant carefully using the Hoffmann method in the morning?


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

Never thought about doing that. Seems a better idea to make it as normal, cool and reheat like you say, yes.

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I like Jame's other guide also -






.


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek (May 16, 2019)

I found a lazy way to make cold brew.

I tried infusing ESE pods in a bottle for 10 hours in the fridge (because I had nothing else at the time and it was very hot in France).

Turns out it was a nice little cheat ?


----------



## americanheroescoffee (Jul 22, 2019)

Despite variables, cold brew coffee drinks usually have less caffeine than regular coffee. ... But, cold brew coffee is typically made with a higher ratio of coffee to water ― we're talking 2 to 2 1/2 times more ― which means it is stronger than if made with a more conventional coffee-to-water ratio


----------

